# Just 1 More Day! Can't Wait!



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Just 1 more day and the Outback is on its way to Lake Tahoe for 8 days, 8 days where we have nothing planned but relaxing, no work, no bills! This is our first trip to the mountains with our rig, so wish us luck! We know we're not winning any races and Im looking forward to the rest stops along the way to Tahoe, is that weird?









Our Outback is washed, waxed, fresh paint on the tongue and stairs and a nice coat of 303 Aerospace all the way around! We just rewired our Outback for satellite and bought all the equipment, so we'll be testing that out, along with our brand new telescoping flagpole! Yay!

As for our tow vehicle, at last minute inspection, we we're not happy with our stock 4 year old BF Goodrich's, they were cracking all along the tread/sidewall area and squatting way to much for our liking and safety, so the TV got a brand new set of Michelin M/S2 LT275/65R18E and we love them, what a difference a new set of tires can do!

Anyway, we're excited!! Photos to come!!
Julie


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Jealousy or envy????? Hmmmm, can't quite decide!!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Kewl! We are going to the SE Rally in a week and can't wait.







The Outback has been sitting idle too long!

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Our trip was amazing!! Our site was a big corner site, the weather was in the low 70's, the mountains still had snow but melting rather quick and Fallen Leaf Campground was by far the best campground I've ever been to, gorgeous campground, friendly staff, the bathrooms were cleaned 3 times a day, there were brand new showers and bathrooms and sites were spaced nicely, you definitely will feel like your in nature with the tall trees and beautiful Fallen Leaf Lake, Taylor Creek and the Glen Alpine Falls that feed the lake..

















Our home in the mountains for 8 days!
















Fallen Leaf Lake..access to the lake is a short path from the campground..
























Glen Alpine Falls were gorgeous!! I wish the photod did it justice..








Nevada side of Lake Tahoe!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

Great pictures. I have always wanted to visit Lake Tahoe and thanks for the insight on the campground as well.

Cristy


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks like a great time.We love Fallen Leaf Lake. We'll be there for Labor Day and William Kent Campground just out of Tahoe City next week.
We seem to always miss Outbackers by a few days or so.


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Yianni said:


> Looks like a great time.We love Fallen Leaf Lake. We'll be there for Labor Day and William Kent Campground just out of Tahoe City next week.
> We seem to always miss Outbackers by a few days or so.


Have fun..Tahoe is gorgeous right now, weather is perfect! We didn't see 1 Outback on our whole trip!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

daslobo777 said:


> Hi,
> Great pictures. I have always wanted to visit Lake Tahoe and thanks for the insight on the campground as well.
> Cristy


Thank you! If you do plan a trip to Lake Tahoe in the future try Fallen Leaf for sure, we drove through all of them, Tahoe Valley, Zepher Cove, Camp Richardson, Nevada Campground and there may have been another I forgot, but none were as pretty as Fallen Leaf IMO..

Julie


----------

